# استخدام طاقة الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر رخيص ودائم ونظيف للطاقة



## engineer_mohammed7 (17 يوليو 2008)

كيفية استخدام طاقة الجاذبية الارضية


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

للأسف اخوي ما عندي فكره عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (31 يوليو 2008)

مخترع مظلوم قال:


> للأسف اخوي ما عندي فكره عن هذا الموضوع


 

ياأخى انا لم أدعى ان هذا الموضوع خاص بى ولكنه منقول للاستفادة منه واذا لم تكن عندك فكرة عن هذا الموضوع ... الان تستطيع هن يكون عندك فكرة ... 

واعلم ان الكل موجود فى هذا المنتدى بحثا عن المعرفة والاستفادة 

وشكرا


----------



## سليم نجار (3 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع شيق ...

جاري التحميل ....

شكراً إلك بشمهندس....


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم لم اسمع ايضا بهذا العلم و كل يوم نكتشف و نسمع بالجديد كما يقول سبحانه و تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( و ما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلاً)صدق الله العظيم.


----------



## janooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## tariqsamer (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ميثاق (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## agronomist (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

حبيب قلبي
الموضوع مش راضي يفتح معايا
ياريت لو تكتبة
هكون شاكر ليك اوي
سلام


----------



## bryar (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع والحقيقة الموضوع جديد علينا


----------



## عضو1 (15 فبراير 2009)

نرجو من الجميع المزيد من التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع وذلك للأستفاده


----------



## alsane (16 فبراير 2009)

this Australian inventor made gravity wheel
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4912329731045272521
he explain her how is work
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1539570760730776284
this machine was made 1909 and no body no how was running
people try to make it and no body successful.
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:BuzzSaw_Gravity_Wheel


----------



## رشيد الديزل (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ومنتضرين جديدك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 مارس 2009)

لقد كان لمخترع من سوريا - مدينة السويداء اختراع يعمل على الجاذبية الأرضية ويولد الكهرباء وقد نشره منذ ستة أشهر تقريباً ، وقد نقلت الخبر بنفسي في حينه ووضعته في المنتدى ....


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (1 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ومنتضرين جديدك*


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (2 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم
**بارك الله فيك
**شكرا للمجهود *


----------



## الرواس (9 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
موضوع جميل جزاك الله كل خير مشكووووووووور حبيبي


----------



## محمد ابوالعيون (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوور وارجو ان نستفيد من موضوعك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> لقد كان لمخترع من سوريا - مدينة السويداء اختراع يعمل على الجاذبية الأرضية ويولد الكهرباء وقد نشره منذ ستة أشهر تقريباً ، وقد نقلت الخبر بنفسي في حينه ووضعته في المنتدى ....


 

المهندس الكريم عصام نور الدين

ارجو وضع رابط الموضوع!!!

بارك الله فيك..​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وجاري الاطلاع
تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزي د. محمد 
بناءً على طلبك أسجل فيما يلي رابط الخبر الذي طلبته 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72156.html


----------



## علي السهلاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إبن جبير (1 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جديد وشيق ، نشكرك يا أخي على طرحه


----------



## bzineddine (7 نوفمبر 2010)

merci


----------



## Tall-Ali (12 نوفمبر 2010)

really thanks


----------

